# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.4 - many new phones and features!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.4 is out!  Added  support for Huawei G6-U10, Lenovo ZUK Z1, Xiaomi Redmi 4A via USB;  support for Sony C6603, Sony C6903, Sony D2203, Sony E2312, Samsung  SM-G532G, LG P765 via eMMC and support for Nokia Lumia 1020 (RM-875) via  JTAG. 
Improved Factory Repair (Boot) operation for Motorola devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs. 
We made improvements in Download Manager ("Download *.srf" button in  Software) - from now on you can download files in separate window, so  you can work with devices while selected files are being downloaded. 
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.  Medusa PRO v.1.4.4 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via USB:  *Huawei G6-U10 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Lenovo ZUK Z1 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Xiaomi Redmi - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files* 
 - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Sony C6603 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony C6903 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony D2203 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony E2312 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G532G - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**LG P765 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Added support for the Nokia Lumia 1020 via JTAG:  *Nokia Lumia 1020  - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*  - Improved Factory Repair (Boot) operation for Motorola devices, based on Qualcomm CPUs. 
- Made improvements in Download Manager ("Download *.srf" button in  Software) - from now on you can download files in separate window, so  you can work with devices while selected files are being downloaded. 
- Box firmware has been updated to 1.22 version. In this firmware version we have improved connection for some eMMC device.
  To update firmware automatically it is necessary to connect the Box and only then run the software.
  Also, you can update Box firmware manually via “Update Box Firmware” button in “Welcome” tab of Medusa Pro software. 
- Uploaded SRFs for Samsung *SM-G318H* and *ZTE L5 Plus* into the Support Area (“USER UPLOADED SRF” folder) (thanks to Mr. help-mi). 
 - Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area 
 - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

